
Voyager 2 Engineers Working to Restore Normal Operations - ForHackernews
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7587
======
crmrc114
More technical info here [https://www.universetoday.com/144812/voyager-2-went-
into-fau...](https://www.universetoday.com/144812/voyager-2-went-into-fault-
protection-mode-but-engineers-brought-it-back-online/)

It must be awesome for the original designers and engineers to look back and
know that their baby is still floating away and sending us valuable data.

~~~
cbanek
Not only that, but it will be floating away for a very, very long time (unless
it manages to hit something along the way). It blows my mind to think that
even if we manage to destroy ourselves, that both Voyagers, Pioneer 10 and 11,
and New Horizons will be out there. (Cue reference to TNG: The Inner Light)

Unless we invent warp drive, it's pretty crazy to think that these things
could be the first to visit another star.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artificial_objects_lea...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artificial_objects_leaving_the_Solar_System)

------
Merrill
17 light hours away. I wonder whether they will be able to communicate with
them when they get to one light day away.

~~~
magicalhippo
The Voyager probes are running out of power[1] and hydrazine[2], seems about
10 year left of either. At their current speed it seems they need about 14
years to reach a light day[3]. So likely we will not get to find out, but one
could remain hopeful.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_program#Power](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_program#Power)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_2#Attitude_control_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_2#Attitude_control_and_propulsion)

[3]:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=7+light+hours+%2F+%2817+kilo...](https://www.google.com/search?q=7+light+hours+%2F+%2817+kilometers+per+second%29)

